# No more driver summaries?



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

So I'm trying to figure out why my rating has dropped from 5.00 to 4.98 to 4.96 over the course of one week. Lyft states they no longer send out driver summaries where this information would otherwise be made available from what I understand (new driver, on day 10 now). But the Driver Summaries tab in the dashboard is also not updated. They claim the info should be available in the History tab but there's no ratings info there at all even if you click on individual rides.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> So I'm trying to figure out why my rating has dropped from 5.00 to 4.98 to 4.96 over the course of one week. Lyft states they no longer send out driver summaries where this information would otherwise be made available from what I understand (new driver, on day 10 now). But the Driver Summaries tab in the dashboard is also not updated. They claim the info should be available in the History tab but there's no ratings info there at all even if you click on individual rides.


*It's not in rides it's in daily summaries.
*
Positive comments will be there too.

Negative comments, albeit anonymized, will be shown in a weekly summary sent on Friday


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Your rating did NOT drop, btw, for all intents and purposes

Pax see a two digit number, with .05 or more rounded up to next 0.1

You can view that number by clicking on your portrait


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft ratings cycle last 100 averaged, so ultimately:

1) it doesn't actually matter one bit, both good and bad will be out of your hair momentarily

2) your pax are surprisingly generous, twin drops of -0.02 represent just 4x 4* or 2x 3* on a full 100 ride average... or hit twice as hard for a noob with ~50 rides to average, so likely it's JUST TWO 4* RATES.... Yelpers and technologically backwards Micheliners think 4* is a frikkin commendation.

3) your pax are SICKENINGLY SWEET ON YOU....what did you do, lace your candy with ecstasy??? noob ratings yoyo like mad, and even veterans regularly watch their ratings drop like a rock overnight if they drive an area or event with a nasty or prejudiced clientelle. 

At -0.04 / 1* for 100+ ride drivers, that unnerving 4.60 cutoff? IT'S NEVER MORE THAN 10 MOODY OR RACIST RIDES AWAY. just 9 for you... just 5-6 for the average 4.8

...although they DO say they have a 50 ride grace period or something. Don't know. Lyft generally suspends people on complaints, not star ratings anyway


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

I thought there were supposed to be flags that were visible that might explain why I received a lower rating for a particular ride (e.g. navigation, friendliness, etc.) along with feedback for the ride as explained here:

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213586008-Driver-and-Passenger-Ratings

None of my daily summaries that are emailed show any flags. I'll sometimes see one comment posted at the top (i.e. "Top review").

I found this quote on Reddit:

Every Friday, aside from the daily summaries you get each day you drive and the weekly summary you receive on Tuesdays, you get a feedback summary for your previous week. Your Friday feedback summary will show you the reviews your passengers have left for you, how many 5 star reviews you got, how many non 5 star reviews you got, and any comments they have left for you. YMMV, but I usually get mine sometime between 10 and noon CST.​
They don't send those particular feedback summaries out anymore, at least not to new drivers. The information is not actually available anywhere at this point although support is convinced it should still be available in the dashboard History tab (it's not).


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Due to ANOTHER Lyft glitch, these things only get sent (OR generated) if you spend at least 1 second logged into Driver....on Thursday


----------



## mr downtown (Dec 6, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Negative comments, albeit anonymized, will be shown in a weekly summary sent on Friday


Anyone here getting weekly driver summaries sent on Fridays (recently)?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

mr downtown said:


> Anyone here getting weekly driver summaries sent on Fridays (recently)?


ONLY if you log on thursday

It's a bug, one of many


----------



## mr downtown (Dec 6, 2016)

Adieu said:


> ONLY if you log on thursday
> 
> It's a bug, one of many


Is it a weekly feedback summary or just a daily trips/pay summary received on Friday for the day before?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

mr downtown said:


> Is it a weekly feedback summary or just a daily trips/pay summary received on Friday for the day before?


Feedback flags ratings numbers....and ALWAYS WRONG "last week rating" (has always falsely shown exact same number as this week rating, despite actually changing....been that way as long as I've been doing Lyft)


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Havnt gotten one today


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Today's came later than usual.


----------



## mr downtown (Dec 6, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Today's came later than usual.


Was feedback included?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Feedback came in later as it usually does.


----------



## mr downtown (Dec 6, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Feedback came in later as it usually does.


Can you give an example of the feedback provided?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Just standard feedback. No one left reviews and nothing flagged for the week.


----------



## mr downtown (Dec 6, 2016)

So no such thing as driver feedback on Lyft. Got it.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I get daily driver summaries and weekly feedback summaries. Both contain written comments if left by Lyft pas. I often get comments.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

See?


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm sure that not everybody leaves a comment.  If someone just leaves a 4 star, there's no way for Lyft to divine their reasons. 

Could very well be that they think 4 stars is very good, like a "B," as mentioned, not realizing that it goes "D" "F" F-" "F--"F---". That's what I used to think. But then, I'm so out of the loop, I used to think it was standard to tip both Lyft and Uber drivers. 

You're going to go lower. Unless, maybe, you're an attractive woman. Even then, somebody will resent you for that and ding you. 

Even if you were perfect, which is impossible, sometimes your GPS is going to screw up. Pax A will leave a slight odor that bothers pax B. You will be blamed for traffic, or it being cold outside, or the pax having a bad day at work. Some will expect you to speed, some will resent you for speeding and you can't know which are which. You'll get dinged for playing almost any type of music. (I've had both positive comments, and dings for playing classical). You're not going to live at 5.00. 

Look at the reviews of a world class restaurant on Yelp. Somebody will give it one star because the waiter refilled their water too frequently, or because a dish that is supposed to be spicy is spicy or their beef tar tar was too rare. Those people use Lyft too.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Also, please don't forget to MAKE MONEY$


This is not a video game for high scores....unless they in $$$$


----------

